# 1968 400 Engine



## jethrodebodine1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Delete


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, with an October date it is more than likely a 69 block, in early 69 they changed the water pump, If it has 11 bolts fastening the pump to the timing belt cover it is a 69. 8 bolts may be 68. I am not sure if they had left over blocks when they made the change and maybe there are a few 8 bolt water pump blocks used in 69.


----------

